# Hi from southern ontario



## farmer888 (Apr 23, 2022)

New guy here from southern Ontario. Mostly into welding for personal use and some welding at work fixing farm equipment etc.
Looing at getting a lathe and/or a mill and came across this forum


----------



## Brent H (Apr 23, 2022)

Welcome!!! There are a few folks on here from your local area I am a bit north of Barrie!


----------



## trlvn (Apr 23, 2022)

Welcome from Oakville!

Craig


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 23, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## LenVW (Apr 23, 2022)

Another farmer ? Welcome . . .
I grew up outside Bayfield, Ontario (South of Goderich) on a beef and cash crop farm.
Machinery building and developing processes have been my 40 year career.
Married and moved to Kitchener 20 years ago.

Where are you located ?


----------



## whydontu (Apr 23, 2022)

wel one from Vancouver


----------



## Canadium (Apr 23, 2022)

Welcome from Hamilton ON


----------



## farmer888 (Apr 23, 2022)

I'm from hamilton area as well.


----------



## farmer888 (Apr 23, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Another farmer ? Welcome . . .
> I grew up outside Bayfield, Ontario (South of Goderich) on a beef and cash crop farm.
> Machinery building and developing processes have been my 40 year career.
> Married and moved to Kitchener 20 years ago.
> ...


Yes farmed a bit on my own on the side but work on a farm full time, mostly hay with some cash crop and cow/calf. Near burlington/hamilton area


----------



## LenVW (Apr 23, 2022)

Welcome to CHMWs.
I know of a member who has a Lathe for sale (12 x 24” - I think).
He is in Brampton and I talk to him often.

I will see if he can send the specs to me.


----------



## Degen (Apr 23, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Welcome to CHMWs.
> I know of a member who has a Lathe for sale (12 x 24” - I think).
> He is in Brampton and I talk to him often.
> 
> I will see if he can send the specs to me.


Hi @farmer888 give me a PM with your number and I'll call you, we can talk about what I have.  Just tried PM'ing you, think you need a few more posts before its available for you.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 24, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Susquatch (Apr 24, 2022)

Welcome from another hobby machinist and farmer in southern Ontario over by Chatham. 

My career was in the Auto Industry. I retired from that 15 years ago but couldn't sit still so we bought a farm with a really nice 40x80 shop. I already had an old lathe and a few other tools, but couldn't let that poor shop sit mostly empty - so I've done my very best to over-fill it. It is drop dead beautiful now - gotta walk sideways through organized chaos. 

I'm the goto repairman for all my local farm neighbours now.


----------



## 78Notch (Apr 25, 2022)

welcome new also from Windsor ont.


----------



## Muddyboots (Apr 27, 2022)

Welcome from Alberta


----------



## ShawnR (Apr 30, 2022)

Welcome from way Northern Ontario


----------

